# Can you run milking cows in the same pasture with alpacas and sheep?



## GR8LIFE (Jun 15, 2002)

DH and I are contemplating getting some sheep and alpacas just because I like both animals and I spin wool. But, in addition to them, I am considering getting a milking cow (not all of these animals at once), and am wondering if you can pasture a cow with sheep and alpaca or will they not get along or cause problems for each other? I have enough pasture to separate them if I should and I plan to use rotational grazing with electric fencing but I was just wondering if it was possible to keep them together. I'm also giving some thought to having a donkey or a llama to guard the sheep/alpacas against stray dogs which we do get around here occassionally, so I guess I should ask if all of these animals can be together. I'm only going to have a few sheep and a few alpaca so it will be a small herd. 
Colleen


----------



## kgchis (Jan 4, 2006)

I do not have Alpacas myself, but Alpacas will guard your herd. They are kept in pastures with sheep to keep the fox away. I would assume the alpaca would do the same for the cow. 

So I don't see a need to separate them.

http://www.kurrawa.com.au/sheepguardians.htm


----------



## Christiaan (Mar 13, 2004)

My cow runs with two alpacas. She's the boss. She's a Highland. She's the guardian animal, I've found large scraps of coyote skin where she's chased one through the fence! I'll have to watch her closely when she calves as she may attack the alpacas, Highland are VERY good mothers. 
I don't think ewes would be a problem, but a ram might be difficult.


----------



## Philip (Sep 26, 2005)

We often run sheep and cows together, never any trouble between them. If you only have the one cow it would be good to run them together anyway, as they are all herd animals


----------

